# FL riders better unite



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

The big FL land grab will greatly reduce the places many of us enjoy so much. If you think others will do all the work for you to keep some lands available to ATV and other off road enthusiasts, think again. The only way to stop the government from taking over FL is to speak up and speak loud. I suggest anyone who rides in FL visit this facebook page and do some reading into what the government has in mind. 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000216849030#!/pages/Stop-Federal-Sprawl/131792456885788


----------

